# Whale Of A Show This Morning.........pics



## Dave Hadden (Oct 20, 2015)

Spotted a big pod of Orcas this morning headed north so tried to photograph them.
Bear in mind these are from a Nikon Coolpix S9400 being hand-held and the Orcas are at least half a mile away. There must have been 20 or more in a couple of groups and we got quite the show.













Take care.


----------



## Rev (Oct 31, 2015)

Wow now _*that*_ is super cool.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 31, 2015)

That is awesome. I got to see a few humpback whales breech a few weeks back off the coast of California.


----------



## TRTermite (Nov 21, 2015)

Dave Hadden said:


> Spotted a big pod of Orcas this morning headed north so tried to photograph them.
> Bear in mind these are from a Nikon Coolpix S9400 being hand-held and the Orcas are at least half a mile away. There must have been 20 or more in a couple of groups and we got quite the show.


----------



## TRTermite (Nov 21, 2015)

Makes a fella envious.


----------



## beerbelly (Dec 1, 2015)

Had this in my yard last year. Best I can do. I live about 3 hours from the ocean, and I don't see many whales in the local lake!


----------

